

Stanford students' invention could revolutionize the way diseases are diagnosed - crescendo
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2009/july22/nanolab-diagnostic-tool-072309.html

======
russell
This is a pretty amazing development. It could eliminate many or most
expensive lab tests. It's just the kind of thing to hit back on health costs.
My reading is that it works just on proteins, so it doesn't eliminate all
tests.

